# Cute and Creepy at the Same Time...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I AM BATMAN!!!!!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

they are cool


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

cute lil guy







how are they as pets?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice cute pet.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

fury said:


> cute lil guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's very tame and very sweet, but they need a lot of work to get like that. We got her when she was five years old, but from what I've heard, juveniles are quite wild and can be quite difficult to socialize. Once they are, however, they need human attention or they can become depressed. Sugar Gliders are highly social animals in the wild, so that must be replaced in order for them to be happy.


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

cute suggie!








what diet are you feeding her?
her nails look hella sharp though, ouch!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a cute lil critter


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

very creepy!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't know anything about sugar gliders. Do they eat fruit? Very cute.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

She gets a few superworms every night along with a bowl of meat (chicken or beef) baby food mixed with either fruit or vegetable baby food. She also gets fresh fruit and veggies once in a while. As a treat she gets Ferret Yogies (loves the peanut butter ones).


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I love those eyes







cute lil thing


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cute lil guy. . . but those claws look like they could do some damage.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Cute lil guy. . . but those claws look like they could do some damage.


 No, they don't hurt at all...just tickle a bit when she climbs up bare skin.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I don't know anything about sugar gliders. Do they eat fruit? Very cute.


 An adult glider is the size of a small rat and weighs a few ounces at most, it's not heavy or strong enough to do any damage with those claws. They apparently have a nasty bite though, I've never worked with them (an endotherm? Bah!).

-PK


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks for the info


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hate it when i see something cool like that because now i NEED one.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

how much did you pay for that little thing?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

NaTuReBoYz A_TROX said:


> how much did you pay for that little thing?


 She was given to us by one of my mom's good friends that didn't have the time to take care of her. She got her from an elderly woman that could no longer care for her. So, the little one has been to a few homes, but she's happy as can be now.

As far as retail on these things, they generally go for around $250.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Whats the cute part?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm going to have to keep my gf away from this post, otherwise I'm going ot have one of them little buggers in my house.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

cute lil sugar glider


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Whats the cute part?


 everywhere!!!!
















wheres the creepy part?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My friend had one, they can make a 'freaky' noise when upset.
I agree that endotherms don't interest me either.
Still kinda neat though.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

can you take a pic of it on your hand so i can see how big it is?
When you get it out do you just let it run around the house? If it is nocturnal can you ONLY get it out at night or can it adapt? Also does it come when called or anything, ie is it easy to catch when you want it back.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

When we let her out we just open up her cage and sit in the room with her (her cage is located in a spare bedroom). She'll scamper about then climb up one of us, then scamper some more. She's not a snuggler, though she doesn't mind being petted. She just likes to be near you.

As far as size, she's a little larger than a Chipmunk.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I used to have two females several years ago they were very cool. I would put one on top of the tv stand which was about 6 1/2 feet high and stand back about 8 feet and she would jump and glide and grab on to my shirt. The biggest problems with them though are their smell and the fact that they always pee and poop on you. and not to mention the noises they make at night. You defenitly could not keep them in your bedroom. Their very easy to breed, the female is always pregnate and normally gives birth to one or two babies who develop in the poutch like kangaroos, Their born almost too small to be seen and crawl into the poutch where they will stay untill they are too small to fit anymore. one that I had was very social and loved cuddling on my shoulder for sometimes over an hour but the other one for all of the years I had them hated me and would bite if I would grab for her.


> She gets a few superworms every night along with a bowl of meat (chicken or beef) baby food mixed with either fruit or vegetable baby food. She also gets fresh fruit and veggies once in a while. As a treat she gets Ferret Yogies (loves the peanut butter ones).


another food you can give them is yogurt, they love it and it gives them calcium which they need a lot of. not sure how much calcium is in the other foods but you may want to suppliment them with a good vitamin and calcium powder.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love that little cutie


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

She's never pooped on us except when we first got her. She also doesn't make much noise at night except on the rare occasion that one of the cats goes in her room, then she'll bark at them.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

j_burf said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the cute part?
> ...


 Idk I guess some animals are for some people and some just aren't...to me that thing looks like something in a horror movie...just like some people think that about cats...I guess if I held one I would want one just like everything else..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

dam now i want 1 lol..its wither hoim or a chinchilla


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

let me ask a question at my lfs they have them there for 250,and it says you need a permit ,,what for????i never thought of asking the guy that work "im to busy dealing with fish supplys but why is that anyone know???thanx in advance


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It depends on the state you live in. You can't buy them at all in my state, but she was given to us by one of my mom's friends that lives in another. I don't think you can buy them in her state either, but she also was given the Glider (her original owner was an old woman that could no longer care for her).

Check with your individual state laws to find out if you can buy them at all, need a permit, or not.


----------

